# WWE_2K14_XBOX360-SPARE XBLA, DLC and region dupes.



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2013)

Region dupes. Nothing of great interest assuming you do not need to have the games in the languages mentioned. Complete is the main game and "Sniper Challenge" too.
*Painkiller_Hell_and_Damnation_JPN_XBOX360-HR*
*Hitman.Absolution.Complete.GERMAN.PAL.XBOX360-UNLiMITED*

*DLC*
*Saints.Row.IV.Enter.the.Dominatrix.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
http://saintsrow.wikia.com/wiki/Enter_The_Dominatrix

*XBLA*
*Magrunner.Dark.Pulse.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
one video. Something of a physics/portal/first person thing.
*Castlevania.Lords.of.Shadow.Mirror.of.Fate.HD.XBLA.XBOX360-MoNGoLS*
Remake of the 3ds title and part of the new Castlevania. The 3ds title had some interesting ideas but was arguably held back by the console. By most accounts giving it a machine with a bit of grunt behind it and a proper controller setup has done it proud, probably not game of the year material but worth a look if you liked the new series or have otherwise exhausted the many alternatives the 360 provides.

*WWE_2K14_XBOX360-SPARE*
Seems to be region free.

As with several of the other annual sports games this does not seem content with minor roster updates and apparently has changed a lot.
The reviews out there seem largely positive though some note it is not necessarily your traditional wrestling game (even if it features many classic wrestlers).

Amazon words

FINALLY. 2K Sports' line-up of premier simulation titles expands with the company's first release in the flagship video game franchise, WWE 2K14. The most electrifying, authentic and comprehensive WWE video game experience to date arrives on November 1 2013. Become Immortal.

30 Years of Wrestlemania Mode

An unprecedented single-player campaign featuring iconic WrestleMania matches and an unparalleled roster spanning three decades of WWE history.
Best Roster Ever

Compete with the single greatest WWE roster ever assembled, including WWE Legends and present-day Superstars and Divas, such as The Rock, John Cena, Undertaker, "Macho Man" Randy Savage, Bret Hart, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels, Ryback and Dolph Ziggler.
Gameplay Improvements

New Navigation System, reversal improvements, Catapult Finishers and new OMG Moments.
The most creative freedom in WWE Games History

Allowing players to customise their Superstar, Championship, Arena and Entrance.


*Video* Some gameplay from before release.


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*

```
▄  ▄ ▀▄   ▄▀ ▄  ▄
                           ▀  ▀  ▀ ▐   ▌ ▀  ▀  ▀
                        ▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▄ ▄▓▄ ▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
            ▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▓▄▀ ▄▀       █▐█▓▓▌█       ▀▄ ▀▄▓█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄
           ▐ ▄▓████▄ █▓ █▓         ▐█▓▓▌█        ▓█ ▓█ ▄████▓▄ ▌
            ▐▓▀    ▀█▐█ ░       ▀▄ ▐█▓▓▌ ▄▀       ░ █▌█▀    ▀▓▌
            █▓       ▐█          ▐ █▓▓▓█ ▌          █▌       ▓█
            ▐█ ▄  ░░  █      ▄▓   ▐▓▓▓▓▓▌   ▄▓      █  ░░  ▄ █▌
             ▓█░ ▄██▄  ▀▄▄   ▀▀▀ ▄███████▄ ▀▀▀   ▄▄▀  ▄██▄ ░█▓
              ▀▄▓█▓▀   ▄▄▒▀▄██████████████████▓▄▀▒▄▄   ▀▓█▓▄▀
                ▀▀    ▒█▓▌██▀█▀ ████████▓▓▒ ▀█▀█▓▐▓█▒    ▀▀
                     ▒▓██▐███    ▀█████▓▓▀    █▓▓▌██▓▒ BW!
                     ▓█▄▀▌▀██▀ ▄   ███▓▓   ▄ ▀█▓▀▄▀▄█▓
                     ██▀▄▓█▄▀ ▄▐█▄████▓▓▒▄▓▌▄ ▀▄█▓▄▀██
                     █ ▓▓██████▄▄▀███▓▓▓█▀▄▄██████▓▓ █
                     ▌▓▓▓█████████▄▄▀▀▀▄▄█████████▓▓▓▐
                     ▒▓▓▒█████▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀████▒▓▓▒
                     ▓▓▓▓██▀▀▄██▓▓▓▀▀▀▀▀▀████▓▄ ▀▀▓▓▓▓
                     ▓▓▓▓▀▄█▓▀▀▄▄▄ ▄▄▓▓▄▄ ▄▄▄▀▀██▄ ▀▓▓
                    ▓▓▓▀▄▀▀ ▄ ██▄▀▓▌██▓█▐▓▀▄██ ▄ ▀▀▄▐▓▓
                   ▓█▓▌▐▌ ▄▓█ ██▓█ ▓▐▓█▌▓ █▓██ █▓▄ ▐▌▓█▓
                  ▓▓█▓ █ ▄▐███▐█▓█ ▀    ▐ █▓█▌███▌▄ █▐█▓▓
                 ▐▓███▐▌▐▓ █▓▀  █          █  ▀▓█ ▓▌▐▌██▓▌
                 ▓██▐█▐▌ █▌▀▌              ▐   ▐▀▐█ ▐▌███▓
                 ▓▓█ █▌█  ▀     GROWL WHEN ▐     ▀  █▐██▓▓
                 ▓▓█▀█▌█                   ▐        █▐██▓▓
                 ▐▓███▌█          YOU DID           █▐██▓▌
                  ▓▓██▌█                            █▐█▓▓
                  ▐▓██▌█         a SPARE ! ▐        █▐█▓▌
                   ▓██▌█                   ▐        █▐█▓
                    ▓▌█▐█                  ▐       █▌█▐
                    ▐▓▐▌██  ▓▄             ▓  ▄▓  ██▐▓
                     ▀▄▌██  ▐█▌▐█▄▄      ▄▄█▌▐█▌ ▐█▀
                       ▐█▀█▄ ▀▀ ██▌ █▓▓█ ▐▓█ ▀▀ ▄█
                           █░▓▄▄▄ ▀ ▀▀▀▀ ▀ ▄▄▄▓░█
                            ▀░▒▓███▌█▀ █▐███▓▒░▀
                              ▀░▓▌█▌▓▐▌▓▐██▐░▀ - S P A R E   P R E S E N T S  -
                                     ▀▀
            █▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█                        ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
  ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█ █████▌▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀█████▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀▀█████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
█▀▀ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄████▓ █▌█████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▀▀█████████▄▄▄ ▀▀▀██▀   ▀███▄ ████   ▀██████▌
▌▓███████████████▓▓ █▀█████▀    ▀███▄▐█      ██████▄▐▓ ▒▒▒▒ ███▌███▌ ░░ ▐█████▌
▌▒▓██         ████▓ ██████▌░░░░░░▐███▌█ ▓▓▓ ▐██████▓▐▒ ▓▓▓▓ ██▓▌███▌░░░ ▐█████
▌▒▒▓█▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▐████▌▐█████ ░▓▒▒▒▒▐███▌█ ▀▀▀ ███████▌▐█▄▀▀▀▄██▓▓ ███▌▒▒ ▄█████
▄▄▄      ▀████▌█████▐█████ ▄▄▓▓▓▄████ █████████████ ███▀▀▀███▄▄ ▀██▌▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▓██▌ ░░░  ████▄▄▄▄▄ █████░ ▀████▀▀ ▄██▀ ▄▄ ███████ ███ ▓▓▄▐████▌▐█▌▓▓▓ ▄▄▄▄▄▄
 ▓███ ▒▒▒▒ ▐████████▌▓████▌░ ▄  ▄██████ ▓▓▓ ███████ ███▌▒▒▒ █████ ██ ▓▓▄▄ ▒██▓▌
▐███▌▓▓▓▓▓ ▐████████▌▒▓████ ▀█▀ ███████ ▒▒▒ ███████▌▐███▒░░░▐████▌██▌▀▀█▀ ███▓▓
████▄▄▄▄▄▄▄████████▀▄▒▒▓████▄ ▄███████▀ ░░░▄▐███████ ████▄░ █████▌████▄▄▄███▓▓
▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄█████ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀ ▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▄
                                           ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀  ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
                           WWE_2K14_XBOX360-SPARE
             ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄

   http://www.tothegame.com/x360-14511-wwe-2k14-for-microsoft-xbox-360.html

                        SYSTEM_________; XBOX360

                        FORMAT_________; ISO

                        REGiON/COUNTRY_; PAL

                        RELEASE_DATE___; 25/10/2013

                        GAME_GENRE_____; Fighting

                        LANGUAGE_______; ENGLISH

                        SiZE___________; xx x 100MB

                        RIPPED_________; Nothing

                        Publisher______; 2K Sports

     GAME_iNFO____________________________________________________________;

     FINALLY. 2K Sports' lineup of premier simulation titles expands with
     the company's first release in the flagship WWE videogame franchise,
     WWE 2K14. The most electrifying, authentic and comprehensive WWE
     video game experience to date arrives soon.

     Many of the gameplay features from WWE '13 have been updated or completely
     revamped. These include the navigation system, allowing for more fluid walking,
     running and dragging motions.
     Characters also move faster than before. Before running, characters display
     "starting up" animations, to prevent players from spamming running attacks.
     New motions, such as adjusting wristbands or motioning for opponents to get up,
     were added. Striking attacks are quicker and harder to reverse.
     All reversals now result in offensive attacks, to make for quicker matches
     by avoiding continuous reversal stalemates.
     Catapult finishers can now be used offensively.
     Some characters can launch an opponent into the air and catch them for
     a catch finisher. Seven new OMG moments have been added,
     allowing certain finishers to be done on two opponents, and players to
     interact with the arena environment.
     The nearfall system too has been improved, with more two counts to
     give the match a more dramatic feel

     GROUP_NEWS___________________________________________________________;
     Currently we are looking for :

     - Suppliers of new unreleased Games and Moviez
     - You work for a GAMES or MOVIES or UTILS,        |
              Distributor, Magazine, Warehouse, Publisher,
              press/marketing company, duplicator, courier
              delivery firm, tv/radio show, language
              translator company or store
     -You can get NEW unreleased GAMES or MOVIES or
              UTILS, from one of the above Game/Util/Video
              shop (such as, Baggages, Electronics Boutique
              FuncoLand, Media Play, Software Etc. GameStop
              Baggages, ebgames  etc.).

     -You live in the Usa, Canada, Uk, Europe, Japan,
              New Zealand or Australia, have a fast upload
              line (500kb/s minimum) and free week days
               morning or afternoon


     CONTACT______________________________________________________________;

     -MAiL US @ [email protected]

     GREETiNGS_AND_LIGHTSHININGS_TO_______________________________________;
```


----------

